
How to Start Programming - Vlad81b
https://www.vladimircicovic.com/2020/05/how-to-start-programming
======
pizzicato
> 1\. Start learning Python

I should preface this by saying I'm still pretty much a programming novice,
and this is my personal experience with learning to program.

My very first attempt to was with Zed Shaw's Learn Python the Hard Way. I know
his approach is controversial among the Python community; personally, it made
learning to program even more intimidating than it needed to be, and I ditched
it about halfway through.

Automate the Boring Stuff with Python[0] was a fantastic introduction for me
as an absolute beginner, in large part because it showed how useful
programming can be to non-IT people. It felt great to have actual, somewhat
useful, projects as I went through the book.

I then went through the official Python tutorial[1] to get a rough idea of the
basics I should learn. Finding out what I didn't know, that I needed to know,
was really helpful.

Real Python[2] has some nice tutorials on developing with Python.

[0]:
[https://automatetheboringstuff.com/](https://automatetheboringstuff.com/)
[1]:
[https://docs.python.org/3/tutorial/](https://docs.python.org/3/tutorial/)
[2]: [https://realpython.com/](https://realpython.com/)

~~~
Vlad81b
Tnx for the information. I did not want to suggest any books - the only reason
is there is 1000 links on what book. But I want the reader to develop skills
from 0 to advance.

Tnx for advice and links!

